# Thetford electronic fridge freezer blue light fault



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi billywiz here Ihave a problem with my Thetford fridge freezer the little blue power on light has stopped working it was working in an intermitent way coming on and off now not on at all both the fridge and the freezer are both working ok with no fault codes showing on the LCD display


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

yes mine did the same, ironically on the same van as yours, i just left it alone and eventually it started working again properly, its annoying at night flashing away isnt it? :wink: 

Now my radio has started playing up, for some reason it just ups the volume to quite loud, which is not ideal at midnight :x 

Andy


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine did the same this week when I turned on, using 250V, to cool down overnight for a trip the next day . The fridge temperature after 4 hours, when I went to bed, was at least 10'F above ambient. Ambient being 75'F. So I turned it off and stuck 3 plastic 1L milk bottles almost full of water in the freezer to stick in it next morning. Worked a treat.
I suspect it means the fridge is working but is useless if ambient is much above 70'F.
'Er in doors' has ordered a 12v compressor cooled Coolbox and we are fitting cooling fans to the Thetford air ducts.
When we rented a van in Australia, daytime temperature 20-40'C, its fridge was 12v compressor driven as the gas cycle ones dont work at that sort of temperature. It also had two huge solar panels.


----------

